# West Coast salt water fishing



## Barfolomew (Jun 25, 2017)

On the Oregon coast near Pacific City.  Anyone have any recommendations for a charter.  I know it is a long shot, but thought I'd see.  Looking for bottom fishing or anything that is running this week.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 26, 2017)

I got no idea!!! But I would love to see pictures and here your story after that trip!!!
Good luck and please let us know how it went!


----------



## Barfolomew (Jun 30, 2017)

Went with Eagle Charters out of Pacific City, OR.  This is a dory boat charter where they launch off the beach and we only went about a mile off shore where we picked up 48 dungenous crabs.  We then jigged for Rockfish where we caught almost our limit before moving on to Lingcod in deeper water with bigger bait.  We limited out on both Rockfish and Lingcod for a total of 38 fish on the boat.  The captain and first mate cleaned all the fish and steamed the crab.

Total cost for 2 people with license and tip: ~$560
Yield: 48 dungenous crab and 20 pounds of fish fillet.

Had cornmeal pancakes and fried Lingcod for breakfast today.  We didn't take many pictures, attached is the only one I have.


----------

